# Polar vs Charon Mini vs Proton



## Smittie (6/8/18)

Hi Guys

I'm looking for a new mod and having some difficulty deciding between these 3...

All 3 these mods are great and I've been reading up on the reviews but, The Polar has some issues with TC and the "Normal" mode for pre-heat (Not sure if it has been fixed in the latest firmware), the Charon mini does not have a boost circuit like the other two and I cannot seem to find a single place that sells the Proton here in SA...

Any advice from someone here that might have experience with all 3?

Thanks in advance!
Smittie


----------



## Smittie (8/8/18)

Ok, so I took the plunge and bought the Vaporesso Polar today! Batteries are busy charging. Will upgrade the firmware tonight and let's see... VERY excited!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SMOK (8/8/18)

I have one, and its better than my Minikin. Hits hard and if you can get the Cure mode setup correctly its awesome. To lock the Screen its 3 kliks on the fire button, NOT what the manual says about holding the + and - buttons in.


----------



## Silver (9/8/18)

Let us know how it went @Smittie 
You enjoying the Polar?


----------



## Smittie (10/8/18)

Ah, I absolutely love it! 

It came pre-loaded with firmware 1.02, where you can clearly feel the pre-heat on VW-N, where there should be none. It hit harder on normal mode than on hard mode. I then upgraded to version 1.05 and it seems the new firmware has resolved this issue.

Very happy with my purchase and i'm getting used to the red/fade to black. It's growing on me...

I must say that the mesh coil in this cascade tank is also quite good!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## daniel craig (10/8/18)

Smittie said:


> Ah, I absolutely love it!
> 
> It came pre-loaded with firmware 1.02, where you can clearly feel the pre-heat on VW-N, where there should be none. It hit harder on normal mode than on hard mode. I then upgraded to version 1.05 and it seems the new firmware has resolved this issue.
> 
> ...


I got a gun metal one and it's a pretty awesome device. I love the fast charging. When you connect the USB you get a read out of each battery's percentage and a rough estimation on how long it will take to charge.

I agree on the Mesh coil heads. To me these coil heads are probably the best I've tried so far.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ahmed Kara (10/8/18)

The charon mini is brilliant as well as the polar. The proton is okay. I would choose between the two. Charon mini I own one myself. Only particular problem I have with it is the fire button. It seems cheaply made. The polar beats it in terms of fire power. Round it down to those two brother. You won't go wrong

Reactions: Like 1


----------

